# What to teach at what age?



## Mr Happy (Dec 31, 2020)

So she's been with us 4 weeks and she's 12 weeks now. She can:

1. Sit with distractions
2. Her down is getting better
3. Her come is unreliable, I think our little fella repeating 'Kaiah, come!' constantly was a factor here.
4. She goes potty to the garden, sometimes without fuss on cue, sometimes comes up to the garden door and waits for the door to be open, and sometime we need to grab her an push her out.
5. We can redirect her chewing to toys (she chews a lot)

So far so good. We're also trying to:

1. Discourage jumping (both on people and when she tries to grab jackets being put on or generally anything that's moving above her). Mixed bag, I think she just has better and worse times of day with it.
2. Trying to learn her 'off' the furniture. Need to push her paws away (I keep saying 'off' each time I do it), but she just comes back and tries to bite my hands, so this usually ends with a timeout in the garden, or some other distraction.
3. Trying to get her not to pull on the lead. If I run, she runs by my side, but when I walk she just pulls ahead. I guess we humans are too slow for V's. I tried a few things, stopping until she stops pulling and then moving forward, luring her with treats, but I don't think she gets what I want from her.

Am I being unreasonable, especially with number 3? Are there any recommendations on what to teach at what age?

Here's her 'suffering' a timeout in the garden:


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Three is going to take more time.

On two
Pushing always turns into a bitey game.
Find something that she is allowed to get on.
Then you can teach a command for her to get on, and one to get off.


----------

